# Um, hi. My name is John...and I'm an...archer?



## bucks/bulls

Congrats bud! Welcome to the sport of arhery,alpine does make some very nice bows,glad your happy.done any shootn yet?if you need a string/cable kit there are a butt load of awesome custom string makers on here,with great prices that could have you set up in no time


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## jnyjetta

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic

welcome!


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## cptbrain

Welcome!


----------



## FireMedic26

:welcome: to AT


----------



## misfitmedic

My name is John too and I'm an archer as well....welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485

Welcome


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## sirkle

Welcome!

Alpine's are awesome bows. Show us some pics!


----------



## BGI Hunter

Welcome John... Looks like your hooked now!!


----------



## jnyjetta

Wow, this is pretty much the friendliest forum I've ever joined. Quick update: An Archery shop reviewed my Alpine and quickly said it was unsafe to shoot. That's ok though, cause I have a great relationship with the pawnshop I bought it from and swapped it today for a PSE Nova. Obvious improvements are the quiver, the Fiber Optic sight and it's apparent 10-year newer technology in the cams. 

New bow:


----------



## jnyjetta

Oh, and NEEDS-MUST-HAVE more practice arrows. 5 shots with the Alpine and I'm out $20. I need a bunch of $1.00 range arrows so I can figure out how to aim...Not a shot yet with the PSE as I only have ONE arrow...


----------



## King

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

